

HTML5 Can’t Exist Without the Flash Platform - wallflower
http://blog.digitalbackcountry.com/2009/11/html5-cant-exist-without-the-flash-platform/

======
mahmud
_"But I also don’t think that means there is no room for companies like Adobe
and Microsoft that want to see the web be better."_

A piece of rhetoric there. It's implied that companies who are pushing for the
standardization of web technologies don't want to "see the web be better".

" _But it goes beyond features and into another problem with the web: a
consistent experience. From browser to browser you’re going to get wildly
different implementations of a “standard”_ "

Flash has a uniform experience, sure: you're either running it on 32-bit x86
Windows, or you're seeing nothing.

 _"Platform Evangelist for Adobe"_

So the guy gets paid to be a flash apologist.

